
There's a dark secret at the heart of artificial intelligence - sushobhan
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-dark-secret-at-the-heart-of-artificial-intelligence-2017-4?IR=T
======
CarolineW
> _There 's a dark secret at the heart of artificial intelligence: no one
> really understands how it works_

As opposed, of course, to human intelligence, which obviously we understand
completely.

~~~
brudgers
We some of the tools we have for working with human intelligence like
persuasions based on empathy and negotiations based on aligned interests and
convincings based on ordinary facts about the world. A human intelligence can
recognize the error of its ways.

